# Competitve Space marines?



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

so, im looking basically for a rough template per say, on how to build a competitive tournament list, the do's and dont's. maybe even some example lists. not looking for BA, DA, BT, and SW ideas.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Duplicity and duality. Duplicity means doubling up on unit roles so you have multiple anti-tank and anti-infantry units. Duality means a unit is capable of taking on tanks and infantry to a certain degree of effectiveness. Ensure mobility and saturation (generally through Mech for Vanilla SM). Example lists @ 2k can include: double raider (2x Raider w/10xTH/SS, Libby, 2x flamer/mm/rhino tac, 2x typhoons, 2x preds, 2x riflemen dreads), mech (libby, 3x rifleman dread, 3x2xMM/HF speeder, 3x AC/LC pred, 3x flamer/MM/rhino, 5x scouts w/cloaks & HB), Bikers (2x Command squad w/4xSS/3xLC/TH/bikes, 2x Captain w/bike/relicblade, 3xfull bike squad w/PFist/2meltagun/AB w/MM) or Fast'N'Slow which combined Mech & Bikers.

That’s a really brief look at it…couple articles here on army composition might explain it a bit better (under basics).


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure to look hard at the SM special characters because some of them are fantastic force multipliers. Vulkan is probably the biggest as twin linked flamers and meltas are fantastic and makes TH/SS termies even more dangerous. Pedro is another good one for sternguard. A lot of tournament lists are based around characters like these guys and building lists around them can be both fluffy and competitive. Hooray Salamanders!


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

i am gonna start playing sm again after a year, and was wondering if there are any new or really good combo units or hq configurations i should be aware of. i am going to play a iron hands army, and a lot of people use vulkin i wanted somthing diff like sicarios mabe.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Anensenef said:


> i am gonna start playing sm again after a year, and was wondering if there are any new or really good combo units or hq configurations i should be aware of. i am going to play a iron hands army, and a lot of people use vulkin i wanted somthing diff like sicarios mabe.


If you're going to play Iron Hands you can take a Master of the Forge and it'd be a very fluffy choice. I'd advise against any of the special characters that have Chapter Tactics since the Combat Tactics rule is *so* devastating.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

what do you mean by "devistating" it dosn't seem that good englighten me plz. And i will be using a Motf as an "iron Father". proly used as either a motf or a chaplain...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Anensenef said:


> what do you mean by "devistating" it dosn't seem that good englighten me plz. And i will be using a Motf as an "iron Father". proly used as either a motf or a chaplain...


Being able to just leave bad situations is really good. About to get assaulted by something? Just fail your Morale check and fall back out of distance. Stuck in a close combat you can't win? Just leave. It's very flexible.


----------



## yWizePapaSmurfy (Apr 18, 2008)

Space Marines are good for 3 reasons, easily:

1) Combat Tactics (Let's face it, you're better getting the charge off, not being stuck in combat receiving a charge...and this gives you the possibility to get out of many of these situations.)
2) TH/SS Termies with 3+ Invuls (Only answer for these guys is spamming shots and the next best thing about SM...)
3) Null Zone (The spell that single handily has killed the Jetbike Council it's that good? Yeah.)


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

but you cant just choose to leave right, i cant make myself fail a morale cheak my dice rollz iz to gudz.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have my dex infront of me... but I'm pretty sure that is what it is... that when you are tasked to take a moral test, you can CHOOSE to fail it regardless of actually rolling to fall back.


----------



## yWizePapaSmurfy (Apr 18, 2008)

Man...if you're 20, please try typing more sensibly, Anensenef?

*Do you have your Codex?*



> Combat Tactics - Any Space Marine unit with the Combat Tactics Special Rule may *choose to Automatically Fail any Morale Check* they're called upon to take.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Anensenef said:


> my dice rollz iz to gudz.


But obviously your grammar and literacy isn't as good as your dice rolls. Might want to work on that. We promote grammar and literary competancy here. Not script kiddy leet-speak.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

i was going for and arby and the chief thing(long running jokes with my buds) i don''t have the codex any more after last playing SM a while back hence i dont remember all the rules. and thank you whoever posted the combat tactics rules for me. so now I know, thank you person not trying to step on people and make them fell bad on a forum of all places. (golden rule people)..


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

kewl.... lol

I would suggest reading Kriby's article above... There is a lot of really good advice... If you can get past the pink hamburger helper thing 

Basically, the SM codex can give you some really good builds. Depending on your style of play and what you dig about the blue guys, they should have a stye for you.. 

Since you talk about Iron Hands, you might look at running the MoF who will allow you to take Dreads as a heavy choice... You could potentially run 6 dreads (I'd run them all riflemen, but I like shooting things) Or you could think about a Dread Drop list.... so there are a lot of options available 4U.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Also check out a blog called Yes the Truth Hurts.... Stelek has a lot of really good advice there... Take a look at the Best Of lists.... he tends to go in for Multiple Small Units.... but if that dosen't do it for you... then at least use that as a template of what you'll have to deal with in tournament on the extreme end... If you can't come up with an answer for it, then back to the drawing board.


----------

